# Was programmieren?



## H2SO4 (17. Nov 2004)

was bietet sich für einen schon etwas weiteren Anfänger an zu programièren? Es sollte schon etwas mit ner GUI sein.

Womit seid ihr so angefangen, habt ihr ein paar tipps für mich?


----------



## Peter@Pan (17. Nov 2004)

Hmmm - vielleicht einfach ein Programm das ein Eingabefeld und ein Ausgabefeld, sowie ein Button hat - sobald man den Button drückt wird das eingegebene im Ausgabefeld dargestellt. Oder ein Spiel zum Beispiel Tic Tac Toe - einfach 3x3 Textfelder machen und immer wenn sich der Inhalt eines Feldes ändert eine Abfrage(man braucht insgesamt 8 Prüfungen wenn man keine Schleife verwendet) starten die guck ob zum Beispiel Feld 1, Feld 2 und Feld 3 gleich X bzw. gleich O ist. Oder ein Spiel bei dem zwei Spieler jeweils eine Zahl eingeben. Dann eine Zufallszahl erzeugen und wer am nächsten dran war hat gewonnen.


----------



## H2SO4 (17. Nov 2004)

Is ja schonmal was. zum üben bestimmt nicht schlecht. Gibts noch andere Vorschläge? vielleicht etwas, was einem auf was nützt?


----------



## Peter@Pan (17. Nov 2004)

Was Nützliches....................
Wie wärs mit einem Adressbuch oder einem Vokabeltrainer (könnte man dann noch zu einem digitalen Vokabelheft erweitern) allerdings muss du dich dann mit Datei Ein/Ausgabe beschäftigen.


----------



## H2SO4 (17. Nov 2004)

Peter@Pan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was Nützliches....................
> Wie wärs mit einem Adressbuch oder einem Vokabeltrainer (könnte man dann noch zu einem digitalen Vokabelheft erweitern) allerdings muss du dich dann mit Datei Ein/Ausgabe beschäftigen.



Wär' doch immerhin etwas. Ich glaube ich nehme den Vokabeltrainer. Werde bestimmt hilfe brauchen, melde mich dann wieder...


----------



## ByteRix (17. Nov 2004)

Oder auch einen Terminkalender mit Adressbuch (da kannste auch gleich bissl JDBC kennenlernen wenn du die Daten in ein RDBMS abspeicherst)

mfg byte


----------



## SebiB90 (17. Nov 2004)

RDBMS was ist das?


----------



## abollm (17. Nov 2004)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RDBMS was ist das?


RDBMS = Relationales Datenbank-Management-System

Typische Beispiele: DB2, Oracle, MS-SQL-Server


----------



## Roar (17. Nov 2004)

ich würd nem anfänger nichgrad ne aufgabe geben mit datenbanken zu arbeiten :-/


----------



## H2SO4 (17. Nov 2004)

Mit SQL kenne ich mich eigentlich sehr gut aus. PHP kann ich ziemlich gut *selbst beweihräucher* Aber in Java wollte ich erstmal auf DBs verzichten und statt dessen mit Dateien arbeiten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2004)

Viele Anfänger programmieren einen Taschenrechner oder einen Eurorechner, oder ein Adressbuch oder einen Lottozahlen-Generator, oder eine Digitaluhr, oder...


----------



## Sindbad1983 (18. Nov 2004)

Lottozahlengenerator?
Wie soll das aussehen?
Wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2004)

Ein Programm das zufallszahlen generiert.
Dabei Lottoregeln beachten, d.h. keine Zahl darf doppelt vorkommen.
Kannst du dann erweitern und dir ein Programm überlegen das solange Lotto spielt
bis es den Jackpot knackt und dir dann sagt wieviele scheine es kaufen musste.
usw...


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2004)

Ich habe hier mal für einen anderen Thread ein ganz einfaches Beispiel-Applet geschrieben.  
http://www.bytes4fun.de/applets/lotto/


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

schreib einen einfachen Text-Editor (gähn), der aber das Encoding der Dateien respektiert...


----------



## bernd (18. Nov 2004)

So ne art Dateimanager, ist vieleicht auch ne gute Übung!
Dateien kopieren, verschieben, neue erstellen, löschen, umbenennen und Verzeichnisse erstellen!

 :wink:


----------



## bygones (18. Nov 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So ne art Dateimanager, ist vieleicht auch ne gute Übung!
> Dateien kopieren, verschieben, neue erstellen, löschen, umbenennen und Verzeichnisse erstellen!
> :wink:


mhm - also nur die File Klasse nutzen  ???:L


----------



## Sky (18. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bernd hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also es sind ja dann doch noch ein paar GUI-Elemente dabei... Für'n Einstieg ist was 'einfaches' (wie z.B. die Klasse File benutzen) nicht gerade verkehrt.


----------



## Matflasch (18. Nov 2004)

Was ich mir demnächst noch schreiben wollte ist eine Art Bookmark-System. Das Programm kann dann halt URLs mit Namen, Comment etc abspeichern (entweder Datenbank oder XML etc..). XML würd ich besser finden, weil man es dann auf jedem System nutzen kann, ohne immer die selbe DB nutzen zu müssen oder einen dump wieder einzuspielen bei ner anderen....

Dann das ganze schön mit Export Funktionen ausstatten (CSV->Excel/OOCalc, (La)TeX->DVI/PS/PDF, SQL->Falls es wer inner DB will, XML).

Da sitzt man erstmal ne weile dran, lernt ne menge, was dateiverarbeitung, xml, latex, sql etc angeht.... und hinterher hat man ein recht nützliches programm 

Man kann sich ja auch 'Ordner' etc mit einbauen, muss ja nicht nur ne (sortierte) liste/tabelle sein...

Mfg, Matflasch


----------



## bernd (18. Nov 2004)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das seh ich auch so!
Da lernt man ja auch den Umgang mit den Steuerelementen!


----------

